# fswp employment reference letter



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

HI,

Is it absolutely necessary to include the Noc code in employment letter? My job is not exactly the same job name as the NOC specifies but I am able to get the job descriptions included in employment letter. Should this be ok.

Also for the salary details is it enough to attach a certified salary slip. Since I am working in a bank they do not want to include that information in letter.

Thanks in advance


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

rochanab said:


> HI,
> 
> Is it absolutely necessary to include the Noc code in employment letter? My job is not exactly the same job name as the NOC specifies but I am able to get the job descriptions included in employment letter. Should this be ok.
> 
> ...


It is not requried to mention NOC code. Anyways different companies have different designations in place so it does not really matter. 
What matters to CIC is the job duties and they should match to the extent of 70-80% with those mentioned on HRSDC website for that NOC.

Yes, salary slips can be attached separately by you along with other supporting docs such as offer/appointment letter. Most people do it this way only. Not required to have it on the same letter.


----------



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi ssagi,

Thanks for the information..do u know this information via your previous experience in migration?

This forum is very helpful since migration agents take tons of money to provide these bits and pieces of very vital information...

Also it is sometimes confusing as to which documents to submit. Will submitting extra information have a negative impact on my application?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

rochanab said:


> Hi ssagi,
> 
> Thanks for the information..do u know this information via your previous experience in migration?
> 
> ...


Well on this and other forums I am connected with thousands of other fellow applicants from current and past year, therefore I can confirm this.

CIC has clearly specified what documents they requireand what are the alternatives for most of the requirements so one can stick to it. For areas such as work experience, it is preferred to provide as many additional documents as possible to further endorse your case.


----------



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi SSAGI, 

Thanks a lot for the info. One more doubt came up in my mind while preparing the employment reference letter. Is it ok to use some of the wordings in the job description or to draft the sentence in a way which covers the duties but using different wordings. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

rochanab said:


> Hi SSAGI,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. One more doubt came up in my mind while preparing the employment reference letter. Is it ok to use some of the wordings in the job description or to draft the sentence in a way which covers the duties but using different wordings.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Better to have the duties written differently from the ones described on HRSDC site.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

How do you request for this letter from your current employer?

I believe they wouldn't be too happy if we are applying for PR as we might potentially leave the company.

Are there any other methods to get this.


----------



## rochanab (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi chakrad, 

I think you should explain that you would not be leaving immediately and if you get pr you would let them know in advance. Also you can tel them that your going to apply for a mba and they require previous experience documented.


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi a quick question. 
in the Employment Reference letter, should it say: Roles and Responsibilities Performed by XX. My letter says this - should it be okay?

To Whomsoever It May Concern


This is to certify that Mr. XX is employed with us on a Full-Time basis from 05/11/2007 (DD-MM-YYYY) till date (13/08/2014). His current designation is XX and he is working from the office at XX, India. 

Roles and Responsibilities:
- 
- 

Please confirm if this format is fine. 
Please note after Roles and Responsibilites - it doesn't say, Performed by XX as its understood.


----------

